# Where I could find a good fursuit website?



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, I've been doing some research on where to get good halfsuits at a reasonable price that won't rip my wallet in half? Does anyone know any fursuit builders that I could check out, so far I've seen the One Fur All site and Beastcub Creations site. What I like about these sites; Beastcub builds much beautiful quality suits at a heavy price, where else One Fur All sells equally made suits at a lesser price. But I thought maybe there might be another place that sells cheaper, so I made no decision yet about it. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it greatly!

Howls,

BlueIceHusky


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 18, 2010)

My favorite suit maker is Don't Hug Cacti. I think their suits are pretty pricey, but they're adooooorable. <3 I also have a friend who got his suit from Furr Happens. His was also pretty expensive but BEAUTIFUL. I can't stop petting it. XD. You could also check out Trpdwarf's site, Around the Fur Studio. I'm pretty sure her suits are less expensive. ^^

I could make you a partial suit for $200, but it won't look nearly as nice as a professional one.


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll check them out, thanks! And I appreciate the offer, I'll think about it. =)


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 18, 2010)

Reading stickies is good for you.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?42331-Official-Fursuit-Help-Thread-%28For-those-looking-to-make-or-looking-to-buy%29


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Matrices has some pretty good fursuit tutorials 

http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

it's prolly gunna be cheaper to make your own.
or, like Rose said, I could make you one pretty cheap, but it wont look as good. $100 for labor, then whatever materials cost. so if i only need a bunch of fur for $30, it'll be $130 :/


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Matrices has some pretty good fursuit tutorials
> 
> http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp


Holy fuzzynuts Batman, THIIIIIIIIIS!

Willow I could freaking kiss you.

The Lj community has lost so many of its tutorials that it is no longer useful.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Matrices has some pretty good fursuit tutorials
> 
> http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp



True story. I learned how to make feet from them. 
May try to make my own head with the "ninja" technique as she calls it. haha 

Um... MadeFurYou is really good, and relatively cheap compared to MixedCandy and Don'tHugCacti. Their suits are beautiful too! 
It always helps if you can find an independent maker who has goof work. Usually their prices are lower, and if it's your first suit it's okay not to spend top dollar. XD 
http://www.madefuryou.com/
I love them. I wish I could buy from them, but my parents would have a shit fit. My budget for a head is like $300, whereas their prices are $500 and up, but I figure that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> True story. I learned how to make feet from them.
> May try to make my own head with the "ninja" technique as she calls it. haha
> 
> Um... MadeFurYou is really good, and relatively cheap compared to MixedCandy and Don'tHugCacti. Their suits are beautiful too!
> ...


 
man they still seem expensive >>
Im such a tightwad XD
and i officially opened comissions for partials and parts for $100 plus supply costs. you can check my FA journal if you want.
I commissioned from just a random person for a partial for $150 and it's freaking amazing <3


----------



## Furr (Jun 20, 2010)

I make fur suits and am currently open for commissions with a end of September(2010) completion date. You can check out my artwork here

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrferret/

If your looking for elsewhere for super cheap fur suitâ€™s the best advice I can give is to go on FA and search â€œfur suitâ€. Then check out the artist page and see if they made it themselves or not. Normally the smaller less known fur suit makers are in general cheaper. Then its as simple as a well worded professional letter inquiring about a commission. However make sure you check out the WHOLE gallery and that you approve of the art work style, if you want a realistic head and the person has only toony styled fur suits there will probably be an issue later on. 

Also www.furbuy.com has cheap fur suit and sometimes fur suit commissions. 

If you search e-bay â€œfur suitâ€ or â€œmascotâ€ youâ€™ll get a whole load of mascot costumes for relatively cheap. However they do tend to be the big bobble headed type. But every once and a while youâ€™ll get some real nice looking fur suits. Pulse e-bay via PayPal protects you up to $2000 for fraud, which is pretty nice considering the cost of most fur suits. 
ã€€
If you are seriously considering inquiring about a commission from an artist (especially if your on a low budget) you want to make sure the quality of the product it good. When looking thought an artist art work look at the quality. Is the fur grain going the right way? Are the seams visible? Is it symmetrical? 

Signs of bad quality work
â€œNo-Sewâ€- There is no way around it unless itâ€™s a latex body suit, a fur suit NEEDS to be sewn at some point. If its just glued together eventually (sooner rather than later) it WILL fall apart. 
Awkward Seams- If that fur looks real funny around the seams (short/crooked)there is a good chance the maker took a scissors to the fabric rather than a knife to the back/base of the fabric. Or that they have no idea how to operate their sewing machine.

Signs of good quality work
Non furry sewn garments- Seeing a pair of pants/shirts really says a lot about quality of sewing and a full knowledge of body anatomy.
Head shape- Cats should look like cats and wolves like wolves. Fur suit heads should have a different shape appropriate for each species, this shows a full knowledge in animal anatomy.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jun 20, 2010)

I just bought a beautiful suit from http://b3mascots.com, not only is it very high-quality, professional-looking, and half the price of Beastcub/One Fur All (with five years experience too), but he has exceptional customer service skills and will MAKE YOU HAPPY! I guarantee it.


----------



## Deo (Jun 25, 2010)

WAIT, Beastcub's suits are more expensive than ScribbleFox's at One Fur All? NO way. She glues her seams and skips corners for budgets. I'm so shocked. And outraged. but mostly shocked. I guess she's what's "popufur" now though. T^T

I recommend Joecifur at B3Mascots. He's so nice. He's easy to talk to, and his suits are built to last, look great, and are really inexpensive.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't think she glues her suits any more... At lest after so many years of making them I might hope to god not.
I also don't know about the quality of her suits, but they do look nice.
I've heard horror stories of her older suits but I've not heard as many complaints about her newer ones. Maybe she has gotten better? I mean anythings better then pipe cleaners and hot glued seams...


----------



## Deo (Jun 26, 2010)

Taken right off her website:

*"Discount Option: Glued seams **complex markings don't cost extra!*


I am still able to get *nearly* if not fully invisible seams with glue and glued heads look equally nice and in my experience are equally durable.* So far ALL of the works featured on my site have glued face seams.* The only real plus with sewn seams is they are softer to the touch."​ 
She offers upgrades of sewn heads, and double sewn bodies. For extra money. Like hell any other fursuit maker would get away with that shit. "Oh what? You want me to make it right??? So it's like, durable? That's gonna cost you $200 more!"


----------



## Furr (Jun 27, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> "Oh what? You want me to make it right??? So it's like, durable? That's gonna cost you $200 more!"​


 
I totally agree with you. My basic heads (start around $200) come with acrylic/glass following eyes, moving jaw, and â€œfullâ€ set of teeth. Then people get all confused thinking that Iâ€™ll be charging them more. I then get to explain that its not in my ethical business beliefs that you should have to pay extra money to get something that isnâ€™t a piece of crap. 
Donâ€™t get me wrong, fur suits DO need to be glued at some point, and normally the head is coated so that the face fur doesnâ€™t shift around un-naturally. However if Iâ€™m buying something that is $1500 I want to know itâ€™s not going to fall apart.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 27, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Taken right off her website:
> 
> *"Discount Option: Glued seams **complex markings don't cost extra!*
> 
> ...


 

Well I'll be dipped in shit and spit shine polished.


There begs the question, how'd she get to popular with such shitty construction?
If I made suits of that quality I'd be Shuuunneedddd.


----------



## Deo (Jun 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> If I made suits of that quality I'd be Shuuunneedddd.


 
We all would be shunned. I'm just so irked that she sells stuff that's hacked together poorly for tons of cash and look like this: http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=59468872 SEE THE OBVIOUS FUR-SHAVED LINES???!!! And the spray p[ainted exposed foam on the nose and ears!! RAEG!

Like some look really good despite being tacked together with single-stitching, glue, and hope. http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=77170064

And then there's all the posts on the LJ fursuit community with her endorsing spray-paint as a good method for coloring fur. Even Beetlecat stepped up and told her not to. 
And she keeps doing it. 
Because it's cheap. 
But a couple of the people who own her spray-paint covered suits have complained on FA about the paint smearing, bleeding, fading, and rubbing off on other stuff. It really scares me. I don't want to buy a $600 head and have the crap paint ruin my carpeting.


----------



## Furr (Jun 27, 2010)

Iâ€™m not pointing directly at BeastCub (to each their own) but it dose get infuriating trying to sell a quality product at a reasonable price when your just starting out as a fur suit artist. There are the more well known fur suit builders who have the resources (air brushes, industrial materials) which most of us donâ€™t have access to. 

It also seems like the more well known artists are abusing their customers in some cases with both price and time. Paying $1500-$2000 and having to wait for a year or more to get what you commissioned, is ridiculous. Iâ€™m aware that artwork dose take time but over a year wait? REALLY? I donâ€™t think that any other business would survive with that kind of treatment, could you imagine buying a car from a dealership and the salesman saying â€œok sign here, and here, ok you can pick your new car up in about a yearâ€.

I think part of why I get peeved is that if I have all the materials on me, for a 1-2 colored head without complex pattern to it takes me one day to make and I sew all my heads. I just donâ€™t get how these people take over a year to make fur suits. If time is an issue donâ€™t take so many commissions all at once.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it like, really bad if you just glue the fur together?


----------



## Furr (Jun 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it like, really bad if you just glue the fur together?



Yes. At some points you will have to glue a fursuit however the majority of it should be sewn to prevent it from falling apart.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Furr said:


> Yes. At some points you will have to glue a fursuit however the majority of it should be sewn to prevent it from falling apart.


 So for things like parts of the face, it would be better to glue it wouldn't it?
But for the body you'd wanna use some glue, but sew it later right


----------



## Furr (Jun 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So for things like parts of the face, it would be better to glue it wouldn't it?
> But for the body you'd wanna use some glue, but sew it later right


To sum up how I make my fursuits durable
For the body hand sew ALL OF IT for almost invisible seems then using a zipper foot on the sewing machine sew over all the seams. By hand sewing it first you can push all the fur to the outside so you donâ€™t have bulky seams, then the sewing machine reinforces the stitching. 
For heads sew the fur together by hand then tack the fur to the head/frame with small amounts of glue to make sure the placement is right. Then fully glue the fur down so it wonâ€™t sag/ shift on the head/frame. By sewing it all even if the glue comes undone you wonâ€™t loose an ear or chunk of fabric.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Furr said:


> To sum up how I make my fursuits durable
> For the body hand sew ALL OF IT for almost invisible seems then using a zipper foot on the sewing machine sew over all the seams. By hand sewing it first you can push all the fur to the outside so you donâ€™t have bulky seams, then the sewing machine reinforces the stitching.
> For heads sew the fur together by hand then tack the fur to the head/frame with small amounts of glue to make sure the placement is right. Then fully glue the fur down so it wonâ€™t sag/ shift on the head/frame. By sewing it all even if the glue comes undone you wonâ€™t loose an ear or chunk of fabric.


 I'll keep this in mind if I ever make a suit


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 27, 2010)

BlueIceHusky said:


> Hi, I've been doing some research on where to get good halfsuits at a reasonable price that won't rip my wallet in half? Does anyone know any fursuit builders that I could check out, so far I've seen the One Fur All site and Beastcub Creations site. What I like about these sites; Beastcub builds much beautiful quality suits at a heavy price, where else One Fur All sells equally made suits at a lesser price. But I thought maybe there might be another place that sells cheaper, so I made no decision yet about it. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it greatly!
> 
> Howls,
> 
> BlueIceHusky



Im offering partials for under $200. check my gallery if youre interested. only have 2 slots open


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

Aw, hell.
I'll throw myself out there.

I offer my partials in the area of $400, give or take.
My slots will be taken soon by possible commissioners, but I work quickly and well.  
I also take payments, so I can take 4 payments of $100, 8 payments of $50 and what have you.

Link in the sig.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

i was wondering all that stuff about beastcub. Her stuff looks pretty awesome, but everything seems so, fragile i guess. smoke and mirrors. Im watching her on FA and all she does is seem to complain about her commissions and commissioners. she knows it looks cool, and she's soaking up all the money she can sadly. just like a lot of others out there. my prices are so low because i have little experience, im not that great, and i want to practice so i can get good. Even if i get totally awesome like a lot of people out there, my prices are still going to stay damned cheap. as long as i dont LOSE money, Im fine with it. Im doing this for other people, not myelf. I don't live off my art and ask for fucking ridiculous amounts of money for shit. I know there are poorer furs out there who would love a cheap little fursuit, even if its not 100% amazing. I know i would. i was lucky enough to find someone who worked with my and I want to share that awesomeness. It was even better then i expected, and i want to give other people that opportunity. I hate it when you can tell some big name "company" made certain fursuits. like beastcubs for example. they all seem to have goofy  grins on them and scream "derp" and mixedcandies faces are so...round. idk, they all look like clones of one another, and its boring. ive made 4 suits so far, and i used a different teq. for each of them, so Im hoping they all turn out looking different and unique. idk. /rant


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> Block of text.


 
Give it a rest; we get it about the fursuit builders.
You're being more of a whore than I am when to comes to commissions.

Shush.
They get more money because they're skilled.  People like what they see, and they want it, so they pay what they will.  It's their money that they earned/begged for in some way; don't whine about how they choose to spend it.

It seems that you're denying the fact that - hey! - they make their suits by hand, too!
And they probably spend a LOT more money than you do on your costumes.  Not even probably.  
They airbrush, they pad up their suits, they do specialty parts (i.e. wings, quads, etc.) and they've practiced hard to get as good as they are now.  Quite frankly, you're in no position to speak, because you're speaking out of envy.  

TL;DR Quit yer bitchin'.

Also, paragraphs.  Use them.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Give it a rest; we get it about the fursuit builders.
> You're being more of a whore than I am when to comes to commissions.
> 
> Shush.
> ...



erm, wtf? i wasn't bitching, just pointing out a little bit. if i was bitching, it would be more along the lines of
"ohemgee leik, they r sooo greeedy yo!" I dont baww. just sharing my opinions. i wish no one would live off their art in any way, but thats just me.
also, im not whoring out my commissions. im mearly trying to help poor people have fun because im poor and it sucks fucking balls.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> erm, wtf? i wasn't bitching, just pointing out a little bit. if i was bitching, it would be more along the lines of
> "ohemgee leik, they r sooo greeedy yo!" I dont baww. just sharing my opinions. i wish no one would live off their art in any way, but thats just me.
> also, im not whoring out my commissions. im mearly trying to help poor people have fun because im poor and it sucks fucking balls.


 



ChickO'Dee said:


> she knows it looks cool, and she's soaking up all the money she can sadly. just like a lot of others out there





ChickO'Dee said:


> I hate it when you can tell some big name "company" made certain fursuits. like beastcubs for example. they all seem to have goofy grins on them and scream "derp" and mixedcandies faces are so...round. idk, they all look like clones of one another, and its boring.



Totally no B'AWWING there.

You know what, there are those amazing things called jobs.
And if you get a job, you get money.  Crazy, ain't it?
Using the economy isn't an excuse, either.  

I doubt those people live solely off of their work.
I'm sure they have a career outside of that, even if it's not that huge.

Also, you mention your commissions in almost every post here.
I think I should give you a break.  I remember that you aren't the brightest from what I've been in the past.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Totally no B'AWWING there.
> 
> You know what, there are those amazing things called jobs.
> And if you get a job, you get money.  Crazy, ain't it?
> ...



like i said, not bawwing. just giving an opinion. selling art feels like prostitution to me.
and many of the suit makers i know of have no other job. then baw when they dont get commissions.
and im only mentioning it because a lot of people here are bitching about prices being to high, so i offer them a cheaper source.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> like i said, not bawwing. just giving an opinion. selling art feels like prostitution to me.
> and many of the suit makers i know of have no other job. then baw when they dont get commissions.
> and im only mentioning it because a lot of people here are bitching about prices being to high, so i offer them a cheaper source.


 
If people bitch about high prices, they should realize that what they are buying isn't cheap.
Fursuit builders â‰  Wal-Mart.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 28, 2010)

You two. My office. Now.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> If people bitch about high prices, they should realize that what they are buying isn't cheap.
> Fursuit builders â‰  Wal-Mart.


 its not anywere near as expensive as they make it out to be but *shrug*


----------



## Furr (Jul 1, 2010)

Wowâ€¦.who would have thought my glue comment would have started all this dramaâ€¦


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jul 1, 2010)

Furr said:


> Wowâ€¦.who would have thought my glue comment would have started all this dramaâ€¦


 meh, it's not you. its the trolls who like to blow things waaaayyy out of proportion. i was just stating my opinions, but trolls dont like people to have brains of their own sadly =(


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 1, 2010)

What the hell people.
Just what the hell.

Locked....and if you all want to bicker take it the PM's.

Secondly, no shameless pugging in the Suit and Suiters. Put in your signature, take it the black-market, take it the PM's...not here inside threads kay?
Also to OP, the stickies here are your best friend. Very much your best friend. So is Livejournal.


----------

